# BoostedLTH's TT225 (small) Build Thread



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Purchased on March 29, 2014 from Akron OH
Bought with 120,960 miles on it. 
Color: Desert Green Pearl LZ6W
6 Speed Manual
Roadster with black leather interior and Bose stereo package

When I bought it, the dealer had taken the car as a trade and had a folder that contained every maintenance record and a free car fax report from the previous owner. Everything from the original window sticker, new tire receipts, oil changes, timing belt/water pump service. Everything is in the folder. Dealer also gave me an extra cluster because the temp gauge reads high but the car isn't over heating. Some research has led me to believe that this is a relatively common problem. 

So far I've noticed a couple issues:
1. Temp gauge reads wrong
2. Driver's side heated seat has a bad switch. Has since been replaced. 
3. Front valance has the middle portion cleanly cut (I believe the car was towed behind a trailer before, and I assume the cut was to clear a tow hitch)
4. Dogbone Mount lost a hex bolt going down the road (new from ECS for $4~) replaced the bolt but exploring options to upgrade the mount. 
5. On my way home traveling on I76, a stone chipped the windshield (PO supplied the paperwork for the Safelite Auto Glass with a warranty on the windshield from it's previous replacement, I'm going to see if that warranty was carried over to my ownership.) *warranty didn't carry over, but now the chip just looks like a bug stain. They said if it gets worse, that will go towards my deductible when they replace the windshield. 

So far, I'm loving the car. Just waiting to fix the couple little things and get things moving. I installed the ECS 50mm stubby antenna and the Forge Big Shift Knob last night.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Pics:


































Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

nice score! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! 

ordered the hex bolt for the dogbone mount from ECS today so hopefully I have it wednesday to put in. Then it's one less problem to worry about. haha. I got to drive with the top down today since it was 40 degree's and it was absolutely fantastic! First time riding in a convertible and I have to say, this could quite possibly be my best purchase to date.


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Marknad11 (Mar 6, 2014)

looking good! I need to pick up one of those antennas


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah I love it. 
Today I put in my glow shift boost gauge. It's just temporary until I order the modshack vent adapter. So far loving it but I suspect a boost leak...








Edit: yeah I know the temp gauge is reading high. Haven't had a chance yet to see about swapping. It runs at normal operating temp so I'm not too concerned. 

Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Updated. Floor mats and vent mounted boost gauge








]







]


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Just to make sure. With the heated seat button, you pressed it so it popped out then turned to adjust the temp right? Sounds silly but my dad had the car for 6 years and thought the button was broken. Never tried turning it.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

No I know how they function haha. The drivers side doesn't light up at all, but sometimes it lights up and goes out as soon as I touch it. So that means I can never check to see if they work when the light works :/. I suspect a bad switch....or at least I hope as oppose to the heating element. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice purchase and welcome to the Roadster brotherhood lol.

My TT Roadster is probably my best purchase ever!
Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks!! I'm loving mine. Put a cone filter on today cause my stock filter was just that...stock from 02. Haha. She was filthy. Holy intake noise now!!!









Update: in the few days I've had the new filter set up, my gas mileage has increased from 28.6 mpg on the dash display to 29.6 on the dash display. I'm also noticing higher numbers compared to the fuel gauge location. Now debating on getting a new ecu flash or doing a brake upgrade. Decisions decisions!

Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally got a new heated seat switch for the driver's side. Installing that tomorrow. Thursday she is going in for new driver's front ABS sensor and tie rod assembly. Still saving up for an ecu flash. I debadged the front grille and soon I'll debadge the trunk.

Here are some pics my friend took for me. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

New heated seat switch in and working.  and more pics. And some half decent gas mileage!
































Next up I wanna look into my temperature gauge troubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Been a while since I updated. Got H&R springs installed, and have a spare cluster for my gas gauge and temp gauge troubles. This winter I plan to swap the little motors in the clusters to fix that.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Ordered Megan racing adjustable rear control arms last night and some new wheels and winter tires. Updating this post when they get here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Roadsters look so good on fat 5's!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Absolutely and I love them, but my two rears are bent on the inner lip just enough to wear tires funny and it can't be balanced out...it's depressing. I'll probably turn them into decorations haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahaha can't be fixed?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

So I'm told. I'm not trying to dump a ton of money in them. I think I'll use the two rears as a new bedside table hahaa everyone I've asked said that something about oem wheels can't have bends repaired, i don't know. Seems dumb but whatever. They're not bent bad, in fact it's more like a flat spot on the inside of the wheel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Pic of new wheels. 17x8 et35 with 245/45/17's all around.








Still waiting for my adjustable control arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossbeagle. (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you by chance from Punxsy?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Yessir! I live in pittsburgh for college now, but I'm in Punxsy every weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Megan Racing adjustable control arms from THMotorsports got here. Excellent service and excellent price. Quality looks fantastic and I can't wait to get them put on tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Got aligned but gonna take it back to get some things fixed with that. In the mean time, here are some pics when the girlfriend and I took the TT to Erie this passed weekend. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

As I was reading through the thread I was wondering when I was going to see something about adjustable rear control arms! I also ordered a Megan Racing set and I am looking forward to installing them this week.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

They work great. I'm still working on getting a perfect Alignment as my toe is all messed up. But they do correct camber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

Did you order 2 sets? I have read that a second set is required for toe adjustment while just the one is good for the camber.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

So far I have one set and have read that toe can be adjusted but I'm not entirely sure on the exact process. I'll post a link soon. 
Edit. Findings. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

How did you get through your firewall for your vacuum line and wires for your boost gauge? I was reading a DIY earlier today and didn't have the time to remove my gauge cluster.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I went through a rubber grommet above the throttle pedal. You remove the kick panel and it's the most obvious solution. I cut an 'x' with an exacto knife in the grommet, wrapped an aluminum pie pan cut out around the line to keep it from collapsing, then fed those through the grommet and tied into the FPR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crono35 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very similar to my experience so far with an 02 225 coupe, except I went with eibach springs on FSD dampers. Also got the rear resonator/muffler removed and replaced with straight pipe. $175 for a full 2.5" catback, don't think it gets much cheaper than that lol.

Next step is to rig up water injection and possibly go with gonzo stage 2 tune.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha I'm looking at motoza. I wanna keep the stock exhaust for now. Gonna build a custom inter cooler sprayer for next spring after this winter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crono35 (Apr 29, 2007)

FYI, stiffer dogbone bushings are only $30 or so. Very simple to replace, they're held into the mounts with a single bolt. The stock rubber is incredibly soft, akin to one of those pink erasers.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

What's the stiffer mount going to do? I've kind of kept it on the back burner for now as I didn't think it was too important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

It reduces rocking motion of the engine. Helpful when you get a slightly bigger downpipe.


----------



## VR6_Nick (Oct 16, 2001)

*Congrats!*

Very nice progress! If you don't mind me asking, did you use an adapter for the cone filter? If I wanted the same setup what all would I need? TIA


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! I like keeping track of the stuff I do. I ordered a second pair of adjustable rear control arms Friday to help correct my toe. Even with the megan racing ones installed on top I can only get to .4 toe in. 
I got the filter from advance for really cheap. It came with extra couplers to adapt to different sized MAFs so that was all I needed. It's a spectra filter, like 6 or 7", adaptable from 3"-4.5"(?) MAFs, and you'll need a screwdriver for the clamps to secure it, and to remove and delete the top half of the air box. I'm still trying to find a tiny filter to attach to the SAI intake tube unless I decide to delete it. 
Update for the thread: 
In the passed few weeks I've replaced the hazard switch ($104 from audi dealer) as my turn signals quit working. My stepper motor for my fuel gauge has also began acting up, so this winter over my break from school I'm going to try and find time to swap the motors in the gauge to hopefully correct the issue. I replaced a driver's rear ABS sensor that was bad with an MTC sensor from ECS for $17. Waiting for this Friday or order a kit from Motoza. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6_Nick (Oct 16, 2001)

Great! Thanks for the info! Keep up the good work.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Will do! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

My Gruvenparts Adjustable control arms (for the lowers this time) arrived today, and I ordered some stickers, a license plate frame, an outer tie rod end, and some wheel hangers today. Once that stuff comes in next week, the TT is going in the shop for a new upstream o2 sensor (since mine is throwing a CEL on occasion for not getting to temp on time), the outer tie rod end, and the adjustable arms. Then i'll schedule an alignment, and my new tires for the rear end should be in. 
I ran into some tough decisions with software, and ended up not ordering Motoza..Nothing bad; the customer service is next to none from my experiences. I've received timely replies and they've been more than helpful. THe deciding factor NOT to go with them comes from two things. 1. Their interface isn't iOS compatible. I have a macbook pro and an iPhone, so even with their new BTX software, it doesn't do me much good. Sure there are ways around it, but consider number 2. that I don't have time or money for a car that is down or not running right. If for some reason things go awry, I'm in college, and I travel A LOT, so I can't afford to be stranded with the car not running right or at all. I trust their service, but with some of the stories i've seen with taking a while to get a revision etc, I explored other options before I pull the trigger. This led me to scheduling my appointment with a shop local to me to get Revo software. My car goes in monday for a flash, so hopefully things go well. I'll definitely update next week once that's been done.
Today, I fixed my center air vent with the internals I took out putting my boost gauge in. The driver's side center vent fins didn't function correctly, so I figured I could replace them. Now, they look a lot better, and I can actually direct the air where I want it to go! Also picked up some goodies to spruce up my interior, budget-baller style. :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

12/1/14: got Revo stage 1
Wow. Stock drivability is maintained. Guys at the shop I went to were great, and once flashed, I had to see what was up. First spike was at 22psi on an on ramp. Then the more I drove, the more it dialed in. I now spike consistently to 21 psi and hold around 20 for a good bit, haven't done a redline test, so I'll edit this post once I do. Had a mishap today when the boost line popped off the gauge at 19 psi while I was building boost. Fixed it up though and good as new! By far, a great improvement. It still feels stock until you start boosting, because there is low end torque initially when you hit the throttle, and to expect it to leave but it stays. I honestly can't say enough good about Revo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Good to hear your happy with the tune. Those first couple days after a flash are a blast. 

Now you need a tip,downpipe,and mad max dv.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I already have a Forge 007 with the yellow? Spring? The next stiffest from stock boost. I'm probably not gonna do a downpipe, and as far as turbo inlet, eh. Haha. Mine is the ribbed inlet so I have read it is less prone to collapsing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

BoostedLTH said:


> I already have a Forge 007 with the yellow? Spring? The next stiffest from stock boost. I'm probably not gonna do a downpipe, and as far as turbo inlet, eh. Haha. Mine is the ribbed inlet so I have read it is less prone to collapsing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well its not all about it collapsing I have a ko3s in my 180q. If had a 225 like you I would be all over the badger5 tip pretty massive gains to be had by the larger diameter inlet.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmmm. Got a link to a thread? I've seen people do the TIP with the 225, but perhaps I misunderstood when I determined that it's not really necessary. If it truly does have a substantial bit to offer, I may start saving up again haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Even a forge tip will flow better but the badger is nuts I think its in Marcus's main thread let me try to find it.
Here is a link to the tip.
http://badger5.biz/epages/3927bc2c-...cts/v3tip/SubProducts/v3tip-0003&Locale=en_GB


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Interesting...I'll have to search for a 3" TIP cause I'd prefer to buy from in the US if I can. But it definitely seems that people are happy with those. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5788526


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

That shows side by side and such in Marcus's thread


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I love that thread! Haha. I'll check it a little more thorough on my laptop. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Page 67


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my Gruvenparts lower control arms on today, got a new front passenger tie rod end, and got a new alignment. .7* camber up front, -1.7* camber in the rear, and 0 toe both front and rear. I'm loving it and it feels so much better than my previous .5* toe in in the rear! 
Also got a new upstream o2 sensor put in because the heater circuit in mine was failing consistently. I'm going to my dad's this Wednesday so I'm gonna borrow his spark plug socket to change to BKR7E's since I have a slight misfire. I spent a couple minutes yesterday regapping the new plugs to .028 so they're ready. 
I also tore my spare cluster a good ways apart, and managed to get both motors out of it, one for the temperature gauge, and the other for the fuel gauge (since both of those read incorrectly on my current cluster). I only broke on of the tabs for the gas gauge motor, so I think I did okay! I'm done with finals and everything this coming Friday, so i'll have a few weeks to try and swap over those motors.
And last update, I got some Microsuede on Black Friday, and I have a few ideas for the interior, so pics of that will be coming up within the month. :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Well. Replaced plugs and still had some misfire at full boost, took the plugs back out and regapped to .024" and all is well now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Pretty impressive to be doing all of this while in college. Hell, when I was in college all I cared about was playing soccer and chasing girls. You're definitely on a much better path! Keep it up. :beer:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BoostedLTH said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love build threads. Want a car cover for your roadster? I'll PM you.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Started my interior wrapping process. Only about an hour in, but it's a long term project that I'll keep up with. Here are some poopy iPhone pics till I get my nice camera out in the daylight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looking good!


Thanks! Next task is to take the stereo/heater controls out and wrap that surround. While I'm in there, I want to add an adapter and relay so I can connect my iPod/iPhone to the Bose head unit. If I get brave I may then tear the a-pillars off and wrap them as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very good!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you! It wasn't terrible either. Just about an hour of work altogether. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

BoostedLTH said:


> Thanks! Next task is to take the stereo/heater controls out and wrap that surround. While I'm in there, I want to add an adapter and relay so I can connect my iPod/iPhone to the Bose head unit. If I get brave I may then tear the a-pillars off and wrap them as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a plug and play dice adapter with the option of either the ipod cable or an aux cable for the bose system if you're interested. I'll let it go cheap. :beer:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Let me pm you in a minute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my car cover. Came with stickers and a letter! Cant wait to try it out tomorrow and write up a review!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

BoostedLTH said:


> Got my car cover. Came with stickers and a letter! Cant wait to try it out tomorrow and write up a review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

I just bought a TT, the guy selling it had a stock car cover as well as two OEM bumper covers, one used and one new. Pretty psyched about them! Keep up the good info!

Andrew


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, since going stage 1 I have had a misfire issue. It would run great, then start misfiring and get worse and more consistent. I replaced plugs to BKR7E gapped at .028", and it came back in three days. Took those plugs out, regapped them to .024, and it came back after a few days again. Finally broke down and ordered 4 OEM coilpacks from ECS and here we are, no returning misfire!!!! Finally running a consistent stage 1 feeling car. haha. 
Next item to cross off the list is tearing the stock cluster out and replacing the motors for the temp and gas gauges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Picked these up today. Koni coilovers will be replacing my stock strut and H&R set up this spring. 
Edit: got the rear coils in. I'll be leaving the perches in, but I won't have pictures until tomorrow after I finish getting the fronts put in. Thanks to the help of a good friend, we had both rears done in about three hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

From top: stock, then stock struts with h&r lowering springs, then new Koni Coilovers. I haven't lowered and dialed in the Koni's yet, but so far they're great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

